# [SOLVED]No screens found(EE)

## Maxxx

Ciao...

In merito all'altra discussione da me aperta relativa all'errore all'avvio di Gentoo che diceva che non trovava la partizione di root, alla fine ci sono riuscito (ci ho lavorato fino alle 4 della mattina di sabato scorso).

Ora, una volta riuscito a fare il reboot e a far funzionare il sistema ho installato il kde, xorg e i driver nvidia.

Quando digito startx si blocca e dice No screens found(EE)...

premetto che ho una scheda grafica nvidia 7900 GT/GTO del 2006... quindi ci vogliono i drivers legacy (versione 304.133, se non erro) e credo che il problema sia proprio questo, ma magari mi sbaglio.

Il fatto è che non so come fare ad installarli; ho letto sull'handbook che devo inserire sul file /etc/portage/package.mask la versione da mascherare... ma io non ce l'ho il file package.mask; e come faccio a disinstallare quelli già installati? inoltre, una volta riuscito a mettere i drivers giusti, devo riemergere tutto (kde e xorg)? Potete gentilmente, se non chiedo troppo, indicarmi tutti i vari passaggi passo-passo?

Tante grazie per l'attenzioneLast edited by Maxxx on Mon Jan 25, 2016 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> ma io non ce l'ho il file package.mask

 

ad occhio, così dovrebbe andare:

```

# echo ">x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-TUAVERSIONE" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-TUAVERSIONE" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-TUAVERSIONE" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av -1 x11-drivers/nvidia

```

i file richiesti vengono creati automaticamente dal comando di redirezione.

per approfondimenti, vedi man bash e man portage.

----------

## Maxxx

Ciao e grazie per la risposta... dunque, nel frattempo ho chiesto info anche nella sezione inglese dello stesso sito, e mi ha aiutato molto un admin del forum. Siamo arrivati a qualche passo avanti ma ancora non siamo riusciti a venirne a capo. Tanto per capirci, mi ha fatto eliminare tutti i vari drivers che io avevo installato (tra cui anche Nvidia), perchè voleva far partire l'ambiente Kde solo con l'ausilio di Vesa, driver più o meno universale... a quel punto avremmo caricato i driver Nvida e tutte le altri componenti fondamentali... ma ancora, ad oggi, il problema non è stato risolto, anche se dai log si vede che gli errori sono altri (quindi, comunque sia, siamo andati avanti)...  probabilmente ho caricato sul kernel un qualcosa che richiama il framebuffer della mia obsoleta scheda Nvidia Geforce 7900 GT/GTO e non carica i driver Vesa.

Sono in attesa di un suo aiuto, ma credo di essere molto vicino ad una soluzione temporanea (o almeno spero).

Se vuoi seguire la discussione il link è questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1037530-highlight-.html

Se hai altre idee fammi sapere.

Grazie di nuovo

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vuoi seguire la discussione il link è questo:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1037530-highlight-.html
> ...

 

ti sta consigliando di usare i driver nouveau (quelli liberi), anziché quelli proprietari nvidia.

penso che sia una buona idea.

io però non ho esperienza dei driver nouveau, quindi fai bene a seguire lui.

mi pare che all'ultimo passo ti stia consigliando di ripulire la cartella "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d" da eventuali impostazioni precedenti, che potrebbero interferire con la nuova configurazione.

ciao.

----------

## Maxxx

Finalmente dopo 16 giorni di duro lavoro e vari problemi (anche hardware) ce l'ho fatta...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1037530-start-75.html

questo e' il link del forum in inglese.

Ciao e grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Finalmente dopo 16 giorni di duro lavoro

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

lacrimuccia.

le mie vacanze di Natale del 2004.

----------

## Maxxx

Mi sono sbagliato... 18 giorni  :Smile: ), ma mi sono divertito, altrimenti non l'avrei fatto.

Ora ho installato il firefox, e sto compilando libre office... dopodichè ho intenzione di mettere conky sul mio Kde... però vedo di fare un passo alla volta, con calma.

Ciao

----------

